# Who use behringer UCA222 with REW ? HELP !!



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello

I try to use a behringer UCA222 with a ECM8000 and a yamaha mic amp but my curves are really strange. I made the same curves with my PCI sound card soundblaster, the results are fine. I tried another mic with another mic amp, the results are absolutely the same.

I join the curves, it's a medium/treeble driver, so you can see that the curve with the behringer is very strange in the bass section, it starts at 50dB where there is no sound from this medium driver. You can compare with the PCI curve with same MIC and mic amp.

I need help !!!

Sorry for my bad english.................


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

So nobody use behringer UCA222 ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Make a new soundcard calibration of the UCA222 and post a picture of the resulting graph . It should look like a flat line ( more or less ). 
This is the resulting calibration for my UCA222 ( 48K sampling rate ).











Make sure you start a new card calibration with NOTHING loaded ( as seen in the following pic ) .










Make sure the UCA222 monitoring switch is set to off .










Make sure that REWs mic preferences are set to look like the following pic.












:sn:


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello

Here is the calibration curve I obtain with your specifications.

Could you make a measurement of your card with nothing pluged, no output, and non input. I join you a second curve with what I obtain when nothing is connected to the card. The blue one is the behringer, the red one is my PCI soundblaster.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

AndyChris said:


> Could you make a measurement of your card with nothing pluged, no output, and non input. I join you a second curve with what I obtain when nothing is connected to the card. The blue one is the behringer, the red one is my PCI soundblaster.


- A calibration/measurement of a soundcard that has nothing plugged into either the input or output is nothing more than a measurement of the cross-talk of the circuitry .

- Merging ( such as you are doing ) electronic Cross-Talk measurements with acoustical measurements/captures is not a relevant ( best-practice ) approach to creating composite response graphs . 


:sn:


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok but my probleme is still the same...............


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a measurement of my UCA222 showing the cross-talk between the two sections of the circuitry .











Again, one can not merge a measurement of Electronic Cross-Talk with an Acoustical capture and expect the result will have any meaning . 

If you think otherwise then you have a comprehension issue that relates to what types of data ( involving different world events ) can be merged ( & still produce meaningful data for comparative purposes ) .

:sn:


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanx for your curve,,,,

Could you post a real curve now, made with a mic and a speaker ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

andychris said:


> Thanx for your curve,,,,
> 
> Could you post a real curve now, made with a mic and a speaker ?


No, since you don't seem to recognize where the problem actually lies .

:sn:


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Your english is too complicate for me, I don't understand what you mean. Where did you explain my probleme ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

FROM "Google Translate" ;

See the pic ;

:sn:


----------



## andychris (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok


----------

